# Bale hard in center



## ase117a (Jul 28, 2014)

Hello all, last year was out first year using a round baler. We have a New Holland BR750. We kept the bales presure low to try to help keep the weight down for our tractor. While feeding this winter we are finding that part way into the bale and it is packed rock hard. Can anyone help tell me what we might have done wrong? Thank you for any help you can provide.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Is the center off color or smells different than the res of the bale? Sounds like the center carmelized, which means it was a tad wet when baled.


----------



## ase117a (Jul 28, 2014)

Thank you, I bet that was the problem. It is a little off color and we have had some lose from moisture. I didn't realize being hard in the middle was also a sign we didn't let it dry out enough. If we bale wet in the future we have to put it on high pressure and pack tight right? Thank you again, I really appreciate your help.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

ase117a said:


> . If we bale wet in the future we have to put it on high pressure and pack tight right? Thank you again, I really appreciate your help.


If moisture is too high when baling lowering pressure would be better for hay than raising pressure. If one desires to bale hay without the aid of preservatives then one needs to keep moisture at or below 15%. For my own feeding if I was wanting bales that weighed less I would lower diameter of bale not baling pressure.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

ase117a said:


> Thank you, I bet that was the problem. It is a little off color and we have had some lose from moisture. I didn't realize being hard in the middle was also a sign we didn't let it dry out enough. If we bale wet in the future we have to put it on high pressure and pack tight right? Thank you again, I really appreciate your help.


The moisture in the center has farther to travel to exit the bale. If the entire roll was tight then you would have probably seen more discoloration.

I agree with making the bales smaller than less dense if weight is the issue. If moisture is the problem then the hay may need more help to cure, i.e. more sunshine, a tedder or mower conditioner.


----------



## ase117a (Jul 28, 2014)

Thank you, I bet that was the problem. It is a little off color and we have had some lose from moisture. I didn't realize being hard in the middle was also a sign we didn't let it dry out enough. If we bale wet in the future we have to put it on high pressure and pack tight right? Thank you again, I really appreciate your help.


----------



## ase117a (Jul 28, 2014)

Thank you all again. We will be using this advice this season.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

ase117a said:


> Thank you, I bet that was the problem. It is a little off color and we have had some lose from moisture. I didn't realize being hard in the middle was also a sign we didn't let it dry out enough. If we bale wet in the future we have to put it on high pressure and pack tight right? Thank you again, I really appreciate your help.


Cranking up the pressure won't help you in wet hay. You'll either need to reduce pressure, get it drier, apply preservative, or wrap in plastic.


----------

